# 6'4" /36" inseam - 215lb Hard Tail - Trek Marlin 7 XXL



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

I have never even sat on an XXL bike...have had XL Santa Cruz Blur, XL Ventana El Salt .....XL Gary Fisher Sugar 2+...all 26" bikes. Took my road bike in for a repair and shop had an XXL Marlin 5. Just sat on it and it felt pretty good...first 29r and first 'big bike'. Considering a Marlin 7 or maybe even on of their higher end XXL bikes. Bike will probably keep platform pedals and be used for cruising around with family and some smooth dirt trails. Thoughts?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Max, RSD recently added XXL to the Mayor fatbike line. From what I understand from Alex, the owner of RSD bikes is the size has been a good addition to their product lineup.
I think there will be more attention to taller peeps by more manufacturers sooner than later.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Honestly XL vs XXL is almost a meaningless designation when comparing across different brands. The XXL Marlin has a 480mm reach and 630mm stack which is small for a modern XL bike let alone a XXL. I'm 6'5" and that's smaller than I prefer. My last hardtail had a 500mm reach and 665mm stack. The Marlin isn't super small and with a long enough stem should be perfectly fine for the riding you're describing.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

490 reach for the very current geo and spec Giant Fathom 2 29. Actually better than the more expensive 1.  Link. If you get a chance test ride one and compare it to other bikes you're looking at. Trek has no hardtail currently that is comparable to this or the Specialized Fuse. Wiggle has the Vitus Nucleus VRS 29 at $750. Link. Email list for stock.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RSD Sergeant, 493 reach, 670 stack. Seat tube 490.
RSD Mayor, 500 Reach, 628 Stack. Seat Tube 520.
RS291 is long and slack as hell. 
These are XL's which are designed for Wookies 6' 1" -6' 4".

Hope that helps in the great search.


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks guys! Well guess I should have mentioned not looking to really spend for than right around $1000 for a hardtail bike for just cruising around hood and some smooth trails. And not exactly how a fatback would even remotely be a good option for what I have described and RS isn't even available...mayby a advert opportunity?


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> 490 reach for the very current geo and spec Giant Fathom 2 29. Actually better than the more expensive 1.  Link. If you get a chance test ride one and compare it to other bikes you're looking at. Trek has no hardtail currently that is comparable to this or the Specialized Fuse. Wiggle has the Vitus Nucleus VRS 29 at $750. Link. Email list for stock.


Thanks!!! Giant Fathom may be an option.....after dealing with 'boutique' bikes this one will def come from a company like Trek, Specialized, Giant, etc. etc....not going with some custom/boutique/crap...


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

And 66 head tube angle seems awfully slack for just cruising around....68-69 seems more reasonable.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm 6'7 and I have a Trek Marlin 6. If you're not single tracking the bike geometry feels comfortable. I have the same RockShox fork on my bike. The XL and XXL frames have 3.5" long stem which is a very XC setup. Good for climbing. I changed mine to a short stem because I do ride single tracks with mine. Also put wider bars and oversize pedals. Keeps my size 14 shoes from rubbing on the cranks. I'm looking to upgrade to an XXL Fuel 8 because I'm getting more into Enduro riding. If I was just trail and road riding I'd be happy with the Marlin.


----------



## Pcody5 (May 27, 2021)

Anyone know how serious the 300lb total (bike plus rider) weight limit is for this bike? Sadly, if this bike is 30lbs, I'd be 15 over the limit I think.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I think Trek just puts that weight limit on all their bikes. I'm sure each bike has it's weakest link. The first damage I did to my Marlin was bend both rims on small jumps. When I weighed 250 lbs I destroyed bottom brackets. Replacing them about every 6 months. I didn't own my Marlin long enough to see if that problem remained.


----------

